# You know I can't resist...



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

A Hedgehogs Tail!!!!

I can't help but get the goofiest smile when they splat or just let their tail out especially if they don't min me just petting their tail. I know that may make me sound weird but Hedgehog tails are so gosh darn cute and I had to just let that be know lol!

My two hedgehog girls don't seem to mind letting me pet their little tails and move it around slightly, it is just the cutest little thing ever


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I wanna pinch Kashi's tail whenever I see it! :lol:

Totally normal in my books to love 'em


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha when they fall asleep during bonding time I just sit back and fiddle with their tail the entire time ^.^

I just get so giddy over it!

haha I had to get it all out on this board


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love a good hedgie tail myself! Cholla cracks us up, because when you touch his tail he quickly tucks his whole bum in & gives you a look. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumo, too. Lightning quick reflexes to suck that tail back in!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I get lucky and one or the other will let me handle their tails it makes me so happy

Feral is in her hedgie bag next to me right now as i gently rub her snout/nose  can't resist!


----------

